# SHERWOOD amps, anyone know much about them?



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Anyone know much about SHERWOOD amps? 

In particular an XA-1240Q? 

I can find it's from 91', has 45AMPS of fusing, look to be Korean made, and is rated for [email protected] ohms, but that's about it. 

No idea if it's worth picking up or what it may be worth.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Good budget amps for back then. Can usually find them pretty cheap on ebay from time to time. Value on such always depends on the buyer and how much do they desire it though I wouldn't spend more than 100 bucks on a pristine one. Probably more like 50 bucks or so, which the seller wouldn't like. :laugh:


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

Back in the late 90's I had a Sherwood 1200w (300w x 4) amp. It definetly fell under the "surfboard" category. It was a beast with 3 4ga power/ground terminals with I believe 4 30a fuses and dual fans. Don't remember the model number and I've never seen another one. I ran it for at least 3 years. Over that time it pushed 4 Kicker c12's, 4 PYLE 15's, and a pair of Lanzar se15's bridged. I remember it being very reliable all those years. Unfortunately some low life thought he needed more than me and it was stolen. I still keep my eyes open trying to find one but never seen a Sherwood close to that size.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

One of the loudest cars I have ever had the pleasure of working on was running a Sherwood amp. The XAT-400Q was a beast.


----------

